# Bayou Boer Goats



## bayouboergoats

These are pictures of some of the bucks,does and kids from 
Bayou Boer Goats!


----------



## ksalvagno

Everyone sure looks happy and healthy! And all that green grass!


----------



## StarMFarm

What a nice herd of goats! They all look happy, healthy and spoiled  I love that picture of the little one looking back, reminds me of when your taking pictures of pre-occupied human kids and they stop what their doing immediatly when you say "say cheese", turn at the camera with a huge cheesy smile and then they get right back to what they were doing without skipping a beat lol.


----------



## nancy d

Mighty *fine* representation of the breed, Bayouboers! Love the shiney coats, twist & tail pigment on your kids.


----------



## bayouboergoats

ksalvagno said:


> Everyone sure looks happy and healthy! And all that green grass!


Thank you! Now if only they would eat some of that green grass! Lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

StarMFarm said:


> What a nice herd of goats! They all look happy, healthy and spoiled  I love that picture of the little one looking back, reminds me of when your taking pictures of pre-occupied human kids and they stop what their doing immediatly when you say "say cheese", turn at the camera with a huge cheesy smile and then they get right back to what they were doing without skipping a beat lol.


Thank you!


----------



## bayouboergoats

nancy d said:


> Mighty fine representation of the breed, Bayouboers! Love the shiney coats, twist & tail pigment on your kids.


Thank you! We are so pleased with this years kid crop!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

What a big bunch of beautiful boers! I love the doe in the 4th to last picture.  She looks very... well fed! Looks like they all got hair cuts and look great!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Can you spot which one is Baby in these pics? She is the one with the round booty poking out! Lol she is so fat! And all she gets is grass hay


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Is she in the last picture?  And the doe on the right in the 9th for sure....


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Is she in the last picture?  And the doe on the right in the 9th for sure....


Yes ma'am! Ha look at that booty poking out! I swear I give up on making her lose a few pounds she gets no grain at all and only grass hay when she is in her stall. I just dont know how to make her suck up that belly and she is very active she runs everywhere.

I wish I could take her booty and put it on sunset's body! I would have a perfect doe then! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe.  What I'd give to have an easy keeper like THAT!


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are all very lovely!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thankyou!


----------



## Tenacross

Really nice. You don't seem to have any trouble with pigment.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Tenacross said:


> Really nice. You don't seem to have any trouble with pigment.


Maybe its all the sun shine???
Or maybe the goats??? I really have no idea??


----------



## bayouboergoats

Some pics from today


----------



## bayouboergoats

Few more


----------



## bayouboergoats

Few more pictures from today


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Soooooo beautiful! Sandy's buck looks like he's a week old already!! What a handsome dude!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Soooooo beautiful! Sandy's buck looks like he's a week old already!! What a handsome dude!


If he did not just lay around all day I might think he was! He is huge!


----------



## bayouboergoats

How many baby goats can fit on a golf cart??? Lol i think this is one of their favorite toys!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Soooo cute!!!


----------



## Ember

Do either of you guys shave your goats besides for shows?

I know a lot of people clip them for shows but how about during the summer for around the farm?

I like how they looked shaved and wasnt sure if it would make them more comfortable during the summer?


----------



## bayouboergoats

I do everyone except young kids
everyone else gets a very short shave early spring time. When I wean babies then they get a shave too


----------



## KLE_BOER_GOATS

Very nice looking bunch you got


----------



## bayouboergoats

KLE_BOER_GOATS said:


> Very nice looking bunch you got


Thank you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

--------------------------


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ember said:


> Do either of you guys shave your goats besides for shows?
> 
> I know a lot of people clip them for shows but how about during the summer for around the farm?
> 
> I like how they looked shaved and wasnt sure if it would make them more comfortable during the summer?


Didn't see this till now!  We clip for pictures throughout the summer....


----------



## Ember

Awesome thanks for the input. My husband thinks I'm drunk everytime I bring up the idea of shaving them!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Here are a few pics still have some more to go thru but the kids dropped my camera
and half of the good ones are now not showing up! Ughh so mad!


----------



## bayouboergoats

.......


----------



## bayouboergoats

...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awwwwww! They all look so beautiful and happy! The kids have gotten soooo big! Still love Baby the most... she is gorgeous.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thanks!


And I figured you would still like her best baby and Sunset are my two fav's over here


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Which one is Sunset? Is she in the 4th pic of the first set?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

bayouboergoats you have the most beautiful babies i love the golf cart that is so funny mine love our old driving lawn mower that pic is priceless


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

ill tell you like i told crossroads i need a full blood doe so if you have any we are looking for next year who ever can get it to us first it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Amber will probably have some faster than we will...  Poli is our only adult fullblood and any doelings from her are already reserved! 

You have more fullbloods right Amber? Or are they purebred and % like ours?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Which one is Sunset? Is she in the 4th pic of the first set?


Aww you remembered! Hahaha

Yes that is her....she will be 2 on the day after Christmas this year. She is filling out nicely!


----------



## bayouboergoats

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> bayouboergoats you have the most beautiful babies i love the golf cart that is so funny mine love our old driving lawn mower that pic is priceless


Thank you!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Amber will probably have some faster than we will...  Poli is our only adult fullblood and any doelings from her are already reserved!
> 
> You have more fullbloods right Amber? Or are they purebred and % like ours?


Hmmm i need to look at paper work to see

We are about the same

3 fullblood Adult does
1 fullblood Adult buck
1 full blood baby buck(sandy's single from this year)

All the rest are 94% and one 88% and then there is Chanel who is 75%


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh okay that's about what I thought.  

We have 

1 fullblood adult doe
1 fullblood doe kid
1 fullblood buck kid
2 fullblood adult bucks 

Then the rest of the does are 94-99% with 1, 75% (Star) and 1 88% (Beauty).


----------



## toth boer goats

We have 45 FB's. including kids,our bucks.

We use to have the percentages, but we choose to go all FB Registered boer. 

Bayou boers, great pics, nice boers


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh okay that's about what I thought.
> 
> We have
> 
> 1 fullblood adult doe
> 1 fullblood doe kid
> 1 fullblood buck kid
> 2 fullblood adult bucks
> 
> Then the rest of the does are 94-99% with 1, 75% (Star) and 1 88% (Beauty).


You got more than me!


----------



## bayouboergoats

toth boer goats said:


> We have 45 FB's. including kids,our bucks.
> 
> We use to have the percentages, but we choose to go all FB Registered boer.
> 
> Bayou boers, great pics, nice boers


Haha rub it in why don't you!

Thank you!!!!

One day I will have close to that! I have not had goats all that long yet so I did start with a few commercials and percentages. And am slowly trying to work my way up to all fullbloods but there are a few of my PB and percentages that i just can not let go.

How many acres do you have that many goats on if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow... 45!!! That's a lot! Sounds like it gets awfully fun during kidding season...  

You have more adult fullbloods though Amber... We wont breed Liberty for another year! Which means we will only have 1 fullblood doe kidding for almost 2 years... Unless we buy more... which I REALLY want to do. You know how I said back on Dazzle's thread how I was trying to " work out a deal" when you or someone asked if we were keeping Dazzle? Well, the farm we bought Poli from had said they wanted to buy any black dappled does Diamonds had if we sold any. They have a fullblood spotted paint yearling doe who is a half sister to Poli (same mom). I asked if she wanted to trade... but they liked their doe too much! That's okay though, Dazzle isn't a show goat, but she has such a cool color!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well that would have been a heck of a deal! Are there only percentages around you? Or do alot of people raise fullbloods?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yeah it would have.  

There is everything over here. Fullbloods purebreds and %'s. We could of sold 10 fullblood bucks and does though if we had had them... and we didn't. The fullbloods sell better for lots more IMO.


----------



## bayouboergoats

people over here want "cheaper" not always better quality. If one of mine do not turn out to be up to my standards i will either sell as non breeding doe,wether, non registered( but still tattooed scrapies tagged) or off to meat market. Thankfully i have never had to sell any like that for those reasons just yet. People over here don't want to pay more than 200 -250 for a doe that is almost breeding aged it seems. Then we have a few local farms who think just because there goats have some well known bloodlines(way down the line somewhere) that there goats can sell for 2,000-3,000 !?! And the. The said goat for sale really is not that great to look at. I refuse to pay that amount of money for something that does not compare to the breed standards or just is not what i like. 

Long rant sorry this farm close to me has a doe for sale who has Staus Quo and Able Acres in her bloodlines quite far down i called just to see what there asking price was and it was unbelievable
She does have a show record but when you pull up on abga she came in last place in every show.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep...  

Well, she might not have been last. Last time I checked ABGA just records 1st through 5th or 6th. There might have been 30 goats in the class and she placed 5th...


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yep...
> 
> Well, she might not have been last. Last time I checked ABGA just records 1st through 5th or 6th. There might have been 30 goats in the class and she placed 5th...


Oh yeah i forgot about that too but still she is not that impressive to me but i guess everyone has different opinions and likes on goats.


----------



## toth boer goats

bayouboergoats said:


> Haha rub it in why don't you!
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> One day I will have close to that! I have not had goats all that long yet so I did start with a few commercials and percentages. And am slowly trying to work my way up to all fullbloods but there are a few of my PB and percentages that i just can not let go.
> 
> How many acres do you have that many goats on if you don't mind me asking.


 Don't mind at all, I have 10 acres for them.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay thank you!


We have about 6 1/2 here

so we were thinking probably no more than 20-25 and possible 2 bucks we don't have paddocks like most people though just separate pens that I walk everyone to and from each morning and evening. 

Just getting ideas on how many people keep on so many acres and what not


----------



## toth boer goats

I hear ya, it is the matter of, if you have the time for more and how many is too many to be able to handle. What I don't like is, trimming time. It is tons of work.


----------



## bayouboergoats

toth boer goats said:


> I hear ya, it is the matter of, if you have the time for more and how many is too many to be able to handle. What I don't like is, trimming time. It is tons of work.


Oh wow i bet that is no fun! Lol i tend to gripe when we have to do 10 in a day I like to split-up where we only do 3-5 per day


----------



## toth boer goats

I use to do all in one day, but, I learned, that is way to much on my back and hands, so I do split them up a bit now. I will do so many a day, or the ones that need it the most, it works better that way, but I still hate trimming, LOL


----------



## bayouboergoats

A few more pics....sorry for the pic overload! lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Very nice looking goats. Love the fact you have property. We are on a very small spot so only keep a handful of goats since we have to hay 24/7


----------



## bayouboergoats

clearwtrbeach said:


> Very nice looking goats. Love the fact you have property. We are on a very small spot so only keep a handful of goats since we have to hay 24/7


Thank you!

Yes property is great! We have only had property for 3 years now. We used to live next door to my husbands parents and they have 17 acres bit they raise quarter horses for show and would not allow us to have goats with them. So the first month we bought our own place we bought goats!!!  we were soooo excited!!!!! We have about 6 acres and I wish it was wayyyy more than that!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Still looking great!! I love seeing pictures! Bring em on!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Hey we love this pics you take really nice pics you should do photography


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thank you Victoria!

and thanks MotleyBoerGoats but I have no time to take pics of other people I just enjoy following my goats around snapping pics!


----------



## Micgrace

Your goats are beautiful!!!! Love looking at them


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thank you!


----------



## Ember

You have 45 on 6 acres we have 38 acres and only have 5. Lol. We are slacking big time!!

My mil has 2 horses that are I guess if they were dogs you would call feral. You can't touch them or even get close to them anymore and they used to be rode daily. She mad us get rid of our buck because he would chase them. Haha

We're trying to sell what we have this Saturday we pick up our FB registered Buck and is say probably about June we pick up our FB reg does but it will be probably next year before we breed so no babies for awhile unless we find a good deal on a little bit older FB reg doe. 

My ideal is getting rid of his moms animals since she doesn't do anything with them and get some cows (I found a bottle baby for $150 and am dying to get it lol) a lady I work with her daughter raises African geese and I have an incubator so I want to hatch some of those big boys! And some pigs. Mmm bacon. 

For only having 6 acres you have a way more functional farm than we do . With time I suppose!


----------



## bayouboergoats

A few pics from yesterday


----------



## Crossroads Boers

What beautiful goats.  I like your red ones! The seem vaguely familiar??


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> What beautiful goats.  I like your red ones! The seem vaguely familiar??


Hmm not sure how you know them but they came from up north from this girl who has a funny accent.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Nice looking goats! I like the one looking through the fence like, "hey, you gonna take my picture? I'm beautiful too!" LOL


----------



## bayouboergoats

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Nice looking goats! I like the one looking through the fence like, "hey, you gonna take my picture? I'm beautiful too!" LOL


That would be star.....stuck in the fence again.....she is the newest edition here...and she keeps breaking the fence with her horns trying to go play with the kids.

Thank you


----------



## bayouboergoats

Thanks everyone! My herd seems like a work in progress all the time. . But I guess whos isnt right? =)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> Hmm not sure how you know them but they came from up north from this girl who has a funny accent.


Is that so? Hmmmm. Maybe I know her... but never noticed an accent. 

Hahaha. You are hilarious...


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Is that so? Hmmmm. Maybe I know her... but never noticed an accent.
> 
> Hahaha. You are hilarious...


=) hee hee


----------

